# Curly-feathered Frillbacks (central Texas, shipping available)



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

Frillback Pigeons for sale in central Texas. Located in Florence, TX 76527 (between Austin/Georgetown & Killeen/Fort Hood). 

*Pick-up:*
Available for pick-up in Florence, TX year-round Sun/Mon/Tues/Wed/Thurs, 1pm to 10pm by advance appointment.

*Shipping:*
Available for shipping while the weather is cool enough. (Usually March is too warm but this year we are staying cooler longer so shipping is still an option.) USPS approved shipping boxes are on hand. Buyer pays shipping expenses (boxes & postage). To get a postage estimate, email (see below) your zip code and the number of pairs you would like to get.

*Colors:*
-- blue bar & blue bar grizzles
-- red grizzles (shield color light/pastel "pink" to medium to medium-dark red) (some cocks split for yellow or blue; some cocks & hens split for recessive red)
-- extreme grizzles (white with flecking)
-- occasional other colors

*All birds are NPA banded.
Most are 2016 & 2017 hatch.
Sexed & sold in male/female pairs.

Most are $50-$80 per pair ($25-$40 each bird)*.

*Looking for non-breeding pets?*
Some poor curled/project/pet birds are $10-$20 each as non-breeding aviary pets. These can go in a same sex group (minimum of 4-6) or they can go in pairs and be given fake eggs or eggs of other breeds to foster (excellent parents!). Email (see below) for details.

*Looking for indoor pets?*
As a no-cull breeder & rescuer, I also occasionally have "imperfect" birds and special needs birds available for adoption. Special needs birds often need an indoor home, ideally with safe access to outside to sunbathe & enjoy nice days. (No shipping for special needs birds.)

*Contact:*
[email protected]


----------

